# Sig P220 Compact SAS gen2



## jassie (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm looking for some feed back on the sig p220 compact.

Anyone that owns one of these how are they for carry and handling?

I carry the full size p220 now and think they are a really smooth shooting gun.

Your input would be appreciated!


----------



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

I own one that I purchased thru CDNN in Texas. It has most of the features of the standard Elite frame, like the beavertail. Other than that it's the same as a regular Compact. I carry it alot. I like the slightly shorter size. My full size P220's seem a tad heavy on the upper portion when I'm carrying them. They ride slightly higher on the belt. The Compact is just as good a shooter as a full size in my opinion. The weight doesn't seem too much differant, but the balance is better for concealment I think.
Just my 2 cents worth.....hope that was informative?


----------

